# Toro Dingo



## Alberto (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking to purchase a snow thrower for my Toro dingo tx 425 . Is there any one that already have one on there snow run?
Alberto


----------



## tread lightly services (Jan 8, 2012)

most amazing blower for doing 4' sidewalks you will find! works amazing for residential driveways also
(old thread i know)


----------

